# traslate: "ořech" nebo "vořech"



## metallaura

Pišu tady novy post, že my jsme začali v Threadu "šulitka".

Já také jsem našla, zě slovo "Voříšek" to známená "nečistokrevný pes" nebo anglicky "Mutt". Jsem viděla, v česko-italském slovníku, zě toto slovo spiš neodvadí od "ořechu", ale je odvozené od slova "vořech". Jaký je rozdil mezi tymi? Já vím, žě v Praze mluvicí použivají souhlásku "v" před slovy které začinají se samohláskou "o", na přiklád: vokno, apod.

Ještě děkuji
laura


----------



## Tinu

Máte pravdu, Lauro, je to přesně ono protetické v-, které se přidává před počáteční "o", a to nejen v Praze, ale pokud vím víceméně v celých Čechách (ne na Moravě a ve Slezsku). S _vořechem/ voříškem _je to ale trošičku specifické. Čech z Čech  říká "vořech" a může tím myslet jak strom (a plod), tak psa a jedině kontext jasně určí, jaký význam to v dané větě má. Ovšem v tom druhém významu tohle slovo i s tím v- zobecnělo a po celé ČR se používá pro nečistokrevného psa (i když ani to není zcela universální Já jsem z Moravy a pokud vím, např. moje babička říká _oříšek _i psům). Myslím, že by většina rodilých mluvčích souhlasila, že v podobě _vořech_ to má mírně negativní přídech, zatímco _voříšek _naopak naznačuje relativně kladný postoj mluvčího. N.B. - zdrobnělina proto vůbec nemusí znamenat, že by _voříšek _byl menší pes než _vořech_.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Tinu said:


> Já jsem z Moravy ...


Tož já taky - ale na částečný úvazek (part-time Moravian )



Tinu said:


> ... _voříšek _byl menší pes než _vořech_.


I think you've just invented a new Czech tongue-twister!


----------



## klakra

Já souhlasím s Tinu - jsem původem z Ostravy a slovo "Voříšek" ve mně invokuje roztomilého psa neurčité rasy, kdežto "Vořech" pejorativně ušmudlaného psa z ulice a kamarádovi bych určitě neřekla: "Jéé, ty máš ale hezkého vořecha." Bála bych se, že se urazí.


----------

